# Blue check cock with white primary flights x Grizzle hen



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm planning to pair my blue check cock with white flights (only 2 quills on the left and 1 quill on the left are white) and grizzle hen~ please you guys give me an idea on what will be the resulting offspring colors with this pair also regardless of their parents color


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Well I can tell you you I just breed this combination and the resulting babies turned out to be a chequer and a grizzle! Both identical to the parents!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@Comriest do you mean you also have a blue check cock with white flights? or just a blue check cock~? was the chequer chick also with white flights?


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

The check was the cock, and yes with white flights.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@Comriest by the way do you have an idea what a het pigeon looks like~??


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@Comriest have your pair had a grizzle in every brood? is the grizzle hen or cock?


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

The hen is my avatar pic, funnily enough! here she is, a Roland Janssen (taken when she was weaning last year). I dont have a pic of the cock i'm afraid but the grizzle baby is so similar to this hen that I can get them confused.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> @Comriest have your pair had a grizzle in every brood? is the grizzle hen or cock?


This was the only round that we had from them this year, as an experiment more than anything.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@Comriest so what was mostly the chicks of the pair?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Comriest said:


> The hen is my avatar pic, funnily enough! here she is, a Roland Janssen (taken when she was weaning last year). I dont have a pic of the cock i'm afraid but the grizzle baby is so similar to this hen that I can get them confused.


@Comriest wow she's pretty!^^ i can also see she has white quills there but my grizzle hen doesn't look like that~ my grizzle hen doesn't have bars only a grizzled white wing and her quills are grizzled white with black ends~~~ i wish to have a pigeon with looks like that out of my pigeons here someday.. kkk ^^


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> @Comriest so what was mostly the chicks of the pair?


We only had one round out of them, two chicks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your bird sounds like it is homozygous blue grizzle, in which all of the kids will be het grizzles, like the bird posted.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> @Comriest wow she's pretty!^^ i can also see she has white quills there but my grizzle hen doesn't look like that~ my grizzle hen doesn't have bars only a grizzled white wing and her quills are grizzled white with black ends~~~ i wish to have a pigeon with looks like that out of my pigeons here someday.. kkk ^^


Sounds like from the last post that you may get your wish! Yes my hen is very pretty and very tame. I wish you luck in your breeding


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

haha het is heterozygous^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

@Comriest @MaryOfExeter guys what about i pair the blue checker with white flights to a red tiger grizzle hen that looks like red orange what do you think will be their result~?


----------

